# Whats the best time to post art onto FA



## Slimmy129 (May 5, 2017)

Im an aspiring new artist, and I just drew a very good drawing. So I was wondering, when is a good time to post? Im trying to get some more watchers, so... Thanks for the help!


----------



## Diretooth (May 5, 2017)

Relying on people watching you just by posting onto FA alone won't get you a lot of watches. Sharing your art on the forum in threads that encourage such is more likely to get people to notice your artwork, since your art isn't just readily available for a few minutes. Just make sure not to spam said threads.


----------

